# New 1870's Blob Top from Grand Rapids Michigan.



## hemihampton (Apr 24, 2019)

Picked this one up recently. anybody know anything about it? E.J. McKittrick. Tough or Common?LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 25, 2019)

Cool! That's what it is, cool!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 25, 2019)

Cool find... 1890ish?


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 25, 2019)

Very nice, but don't know about it though.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> That is a nice looking bottle. I found info about a bottle from the same company. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.yourppl.org/history/items/show/20227




Thanks, BUT, That looked like a different company with different name in different town. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2019)

Great looking bottle, Leon.


----------

